# What is your favorite dazzleglass?



## matsubie (Apr 12, 2009)

Yeah, I know we have numerous threads talking about the new double dazzle collection and that thread's discussion about the d/g cover about 99.9% of the conversation there (not too much convo about the mascara..blech) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 so...

i thought it'd be fun to discuss everyone's favorite dazzleglass(es) here.

i'm a typical girl that can't resist beautiful, sparkly things and i can't get enough of these discussions about the dazzleglasses!

i know a lot of people love to pair these lovelies over lipsticks or other lipglosses/dazzleglasses but i personally like to wear these on their own.  i know a lot of these lack pigmentation on its own but they're so gorgeous.  now that the sun's out a bit more (i'm in nyc) when the sun shines on my lips, i get so many compliments.  love love love.


----------



## wishingforsn0w (Apr 13, 2009)

lol i know what you mean about wearing them on their own! i also like wearing them on their own.. sometimes for maximum sparkle i layer a sheer lipglass over them too, after some of the gloss wears off so im not left with just dry glitter on my lips. i put hello kitty Fast Friends over Extra Amps yesterday, it made a great pink, blue, _and _violet-purple glitter combo! a pretty glitter explosion lol. for tommorow ill probably try Fast Friends with Rags to Riches.

my favorites from this collection are: Sugarrimmed, Baby Sparks, Rags to Riches, and Smile. and from last years - Pleasure Principle! 

and i cant wait for the Euristocrats d/gs... Vie Veneto and Internationalist look absolutely divine!


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 13, 2009)

My top three favorite dazzleglasses are:

1. Baby Sparks
2. Pleasure Principal
3. Ms. Fizz


----------



## matsubie (Apr 13, 2009)

ooh, definitely adding pleasure principle onto my "want" list.

comet blue
miss fizz
glamour od
PLEASURE PRINCIPLE.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and i can't wait for the euristocrats II dazzleglasses as well!  they sound fabulous!

Fast friends and rags to riches will look awesome together.


----------



## minni4bebe (Apr 13, 2009)

I am LOVIN goldyrocks. I've been pairing it with lollipop loving and it's gorgeous. I wore it today with my easter dress and I got tons of compliments! =]


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 13, 2009)

1) Baby Sparks
2) Ms Fizz
3) Sugarrimmed
4) Funtabulous


----------



## elementaire (Apr 13, 2009)

i love date night and goldyrocks!


----------



## matsubie (Apr 13, 2009)

ooh, i need to try pairing goldyrocks with lollipop loving!


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Apr 13, 2009)

1.Moth to flame
2.Like Venus
3.love Aler
4.Funtabulous


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Apr 13, 2009)

1. Miss dynamite
2. Utterly Posh (yay thanks mom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
3. Pleasure principal
4. Like Venus

..i kinda like them all actually


----------



## HustleRose (Apr 13, 2009)

i'm not a huge dazzleglass fan so i would say considering i only own 2 - smile & love alert. those are my favorites!


----------



## Lyssah (Apr 13, 2009)

I only own 4 but my two faves are 1. Baby Sparks and 2. Funtabulous.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 13, 2009)

my fave is ms fizz which is a beautiful pinky colour! so sad they didn't bring it back this year! and i also have alot of love for date night and comet blue


----------



## QueenEmB (Apr 13, 2009)

Sugarrimmed and Date Night for me.

I have Mzz Dynamite and I've never worn it!


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 13, 2009)

My faves are:

1. Ms Fizz
2. Pleasure Principle
3. Rags to Riches
4. Baby Sparks

I have almost all of them though... still trying to find a backup of Ms Fizz!


----------



## lukinamama (Apr 13, 2009)

so far I have only 2 of them but I love them sooooo much:Babu spark and Comet blue


----------



## MissResha (Apr 13, 2009)

i love Love Alert so much that I have 2 lol. 

Comet blue is GORGEOUS but i dont wanna use it because its so HTF


----------



## matsubie (Apr 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *QueenEmB* 

 
_I have Mzz Dynamite and I've never worn it!_

 
miss dynamite is beautiful.  open it up and start wearing it!!


----------



## sierrao (Apr 13, 2009)

i love last years plesure principle, i wish it came out this time cuz i would have bought at least 2 lol. but i think im going to get 2 dazzleglasses


----------



## gingin501 (Apr 13, 2009)

-Comet Blue
-Funtabulous
-Get Rich Quick
-Love Alert
-Date Night


----------



## Sabrunka (Apr 13, 2009)

Baby Sparks and Glamour OD are AWESOME!!!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Apr 13, 2009)

Sugarrimmed
Baby Sparks
Date Night
Miss Dynamite
Kitty Kouture


----------



## wishingforsn0w (Apr 13, 2009)

ahhh i really need to find comet blue too! i reaaaaally hope they repromote it this year or something.. i would be so happy if they did!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 13, 2009)

My top three (I love all of mine though)

1. Honey, Money
2. Love Alert
3. Date Night


----------



## wizzer3245 (Apr 13, 2009)

Another vote for Baby Sparks for me. It's so beautiful


----------



## clslvr6spd (Apr 13, 2009)

1. GoldyRocks
2. Miss Fizz
3. Bare Necessity
4. Glamour OD


----------



## Bombshell1981 (Apr 13, 2009)

#1 Baby Sparks 
#2 Rags to Riches
#3 Goldyrocks


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Apr 14, 2009)

Comet Blue #1 on my list for sure! Although I really love all of mine the same so I can't exactly pick a fav but Comet Blue edges them out by a small amount lol. I'm super excited for the Euristocrats dazzleglasses also! I don't know if Comet Blue will come back though, my MA told me the reason it wasn't relaunched was something that had to do with the glitter in it so who knows?


----------



## blindpassion (Apr 14, 2009)

Ms Fizz!!!!
Like Venus
Funtabulous


----------



## trendoid (Apr 14, 2009)

Date Night


----------



## matsubie (Apr 15, 2009)

i finally drove out to the nearest CCO in ny (still a 45 minute drive) and purchased comet blue dazzleglass - i asked for two but the girl gave me 1 comet blue and 1 money, honey instead.  i really like money, honey so i wasn't really upset except, comet blue, i can't purchase at the mac counter/stores anymore.

anyway, comet blue is gorgeous.  i tried it on top of lollipop loving and i loved it!  i also tried money, honey over dubonnet (i wore dubonnet today but i had money, honey in my makeup bag from the day before) and it was gorgeous as well.  hehe.


----------



## TangoMT (Apr 16, 2009)

1- Comet Blue! Definitely don't have anything else like this in my collection, plus my husband gave me the CRAZIEST look when he first saw me using this, like "Blue...? Really?" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I still laugh thinking about that!
2- Date Night
3- Get Rich Quick


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Apr 16, 2009)

Money Honey!
Ragst to Riches!
Sugar Rimmed
Moth to Flame
Funtabulous


----------



## OfficerJenny (Apr 16, 2009)

Pleasure Principle

I wish it was repromoted T_T


----------



## blowyourmind (Apr 16, 2009)

1. Comet Blue - love it so much!
2. Baby Sparks
3. Funtabulous


----------



## perfectdefect (Apr 16, 2009)

I love my Funtabulous over Lavender whip


----------



## VintageAqua (Apr 17, 2009)

I only have date night and love alert and love them both! Im waiting on smile, rags to riches and baby sparks to come in the mail though! 

Sounds like I really need funtabulous since it seems to be a favorite.


----------



## blondie711 (Apr 17, 2009)

Hands down, Baby Sparks, wear it every day!


----------



## Susanne (Apr 17, 2009)

My top three are

Ms Fizz
Glamour O.D.
Goldyrocks

Gosh, I love them all!!


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 17, 2009)

I can't choose just one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Glamour O.D.
Baby Sparks
Money, Honey

They are all awesome


----------



## AngelBunny (Apr 18, 2009)

Rags to Riches ... I have already gone thru two of them!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Apr 18, 2009)

Smile and Goldyrocks are my new faves!! I would get a backup of both of them in a heart beat!


----------



## panda0410 (Apr 18, 2009)

I really do love them all, but if I really had to pick just 3 it would be ~

Spanking Rich - MAC was SOOOO stooopid not to repromote this one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Kitty Kouture
Rags To Riches

Followed very closely by ~
Date Night
Extra Amps

Of course this could all change when Vie Veneto arrives...LOL


----------



## pff19291 (Apr 18, 2009)

:'( I WANT THEM ALL!! I went to the store yesterday, but instead ended up getting some more HK stuff. Tomorrow im going to get date night and maybe one of the LE ones (probably Money, Honey). Also, they are letting us b2m for them, so exciting!! Too bad I just b2m for a boring e/s.


----------



## versace (Apr 18, 2009)

like venus


----------



## Prototype83 (Apr 18, 2009)

*COMET BLUE!!* I was sad to see that it hadn't been repromoted...the color makes me happy :0)

2nd fave would be Funtabulous


----------



## wishingforsn0w (Apr 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *matsubie* 

 
_i finally drove out to the nearest CCO in ny (still a 45 minute drive) and purchased comet blue dazzleglass - i asked for two but the girl gave me 1 comet blue and 1 money, honey instead.  i really like money, honey so i wasn't really upset except, comet blue, i can't purchase at the mac counter/stores anymore.

anyway, comet blue is gorgeous.  i tried it on top of lollipop loving and i loved it!  i also tried money, honey over dubonnet (i wore dubonnet today but i had money, honey in my makeup bag from the day before) and it was gorgeous as well.  hehe._

 
ahh! omg girl i am incredibly jealous! i have been looking all over for comet blue dg at any CCO (only got into mac like dec last year so i missed out on that) and have had no luck at all! ive made 2.5 hour drives in search of it like four times in the past few months and still no luck.. i even called CCOs over in the next state, but still no for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sounds great tho, hope you enjoy it!


----------



## matsubie (Apr 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wishingforsn0w* 

 
_ahh! omg girl i am incredibly jealous! i have been looking all over for comet blue dg at any CCO (only got into mac like dec last year so i missed out on that) and have had no luck at all! ive made 2.5 hour drives in search of it like four times in the past few months and still no luck.. i even called CCOs over in the next state, but still no for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sounds great tho, hope you enjoy it!_

 
yeah, i was pretty lucky....and thought i was even luckier b/c the girl at the cco told me i could get more comet blue if i wanted but she ended up giving me a different d/g.  good luck on your search.  i know cco's get shipments once a month and hopefully, one of the ccos near you will get comet blue in stock.  =)


----------



## makeup_queen81 (Apr 19, 2009)

Comet Blue all the way...it looks so pretty on top of red l/s..to bad i only have one left


----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 19, 2009)

delete


----------



## Bombshell1981 (Apr 20, 2009)

Just picked up Extra Amps and Kitty Kouture this weekend... woweee I'm addicted to the dazzleglasses!


----------



## HeatherAnn (Apr 20, 2009)

Money honey.. hands down!


----------



## AmberElizabeth (Apr 20, 2009)

Baby Sparks and Stop!Look! are my faves... I bought 2 of each! I also like Goldyrocks and Sugarrimmed.


----------



## MissResha (Apr 21, 2009)

i just got back from Macy's. i only bought one, but jesus it was so hard to just buy one because they are SO GORGEOUS. i got fantabulous and the name speaks for itself.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Apr 21, 2009)

I love them all!  If I have to narrow it down I would say Sugarrimmed and Baby Sparks.

The Vie Veneto from the Euristocrats II collection looks great as well!


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Apr 21, 2009)

Baby Sparks, and I really am enjoying Moth To Flame.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_i just got back from Macy's. i only bought one, but jesus it was so hard to just buy one because they are SO GORGEOUS. i got *fantabulous* and the name speaks for itself._

 

Well yeah since you changed the name


----------



## MissResha (Apr 21, 2009)

oh damn did i screw up the name??? LMAO!! MY BAD!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 21, 2009)

You know you always changing names Shaka Zula....it's Funtabulous


----------



## MissResha (Apr 22, 2009)

damn ur right lol.

and im sorry but these damn dazzleglasses are way too pretty. i have to have like 4 more.


----------



## michelle79 (Apr 22, 2009)

I got Utterly Posh last week & it's my new favorite. I also like Baby Sparks & Steppin Out.


----------



## 3773519 (Apr 22, 2009)

Wow i see lots of comet blue fav's. I saw it too at the CCO but it seems like it was the last one as the sampler....and mine is home safe and sound..... BRAND SPANKIN NEW....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





But i must say my fav out of:
miss dynamite, 
comet blue
sugarrimmed
money honey
smile
..........is SMILE!!!! Im thinking of getting seconds. Im not the type to get seconds of much but this just make me so happy!


----------



## rarity (Apr 23, 2009)

Goldyrocks rocks!


----------



## sharkbytes (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm loooovin Rags to Riches...so so pretty, especially over Pervette lipstick.  I have to go back for Baby Sparks though


----------



## stickles (Apr 23, 2009)

Today my fav is funtabulous, but if I look at my collection of air bubbles, Like Venus has got the biggest one!


----------



## XxXxX (Apr 23, 2009)

Goldyrocks and Miss Dynamite!!

I'm going back for Utterly Posh and Stop! Look! tomorrow. I use Goldyrocks so much I'm gonna need a backup before it goes away! I can't wait to get Baby Sparks, Funtabulous, and one day I'm gonna need Comet Blue! I hope to see that one back! I know I'm gonna end up w a bunch of them lol


----------



## trulynicole (Apr 24, 2009)

goldyrocks 
i really wanted to get it but i don't know why i walked away...


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Apr 24, 2009)

the MA tried sugar rimmed on me and i looooooooooove it but i don't like paying a lot for l/g. i know it's d/g but i still think it's quite expensive. so yea i don't own any d/g.


----------



## LuvinMyMAC (Apr 28, 2009)

Hmmm...let me think.  Funtabulous, Pleasure Principle, and Comet Blue.


----------



## MACMAC (Apr 28, 2009)

Babysparks


----------



## lucyinthesky (Apr 28, 2009)

Rags To Riches.  I am especially loving it over Rose Romance right now!


----------



## trulynicole (May 1, 2009)

idk but i want funtabulous, love alert or goldyrocks


----------



## blinkymei (May 2, 2009)

love alert was my first love... but now I am patiently waiting for Rue di Rouge! and Local Color... im gonna B2M for these babies


----------



## pokiedot (May 2, 2009)

I am in love with Utterly Posh.  It looks SO pretty on me... I have strawberry blonde hair and it really seems to work well with that.  I actually bought a backup and I don't usually do that!


----------



## bestbehaviour22 (May 2, 2009)

Sugarrimmed hands down!!!! (waiting on moth to flame which also looks great)


----------



## MacAddict09 (May 3, 2009)

Definitly Funtabulous!


----------



## XxXxX (May 4, 2009)

So I got the Stop! Look! and Utterly Posh bringing me to 4 d/gs owned now...

Miss Dynamite
Goldyrocks
Stop! Look!
Utterly Posh

I love how Stop! Look! looks over Secret Crush See Thru Lip Color


----------



## TwistedFaith (May 4, 2009)

Pleasure Principle is my fave. But I also love...

Get Rich Quick
Money Honey
Smile
Spanking Rich
Bare Necessity

Heck, I love them all!


----------



## -.LadyKay* (May 6, 2009)

Date night and stop look


----------



## geeko (May 8, 2009)

It's miss dynamite dazzleglass for me. It looks bronzey in the tube but goes on a nice orangy peach on my lips.


----------



## SuSana (May 8, 2009)

Bare Necessity, I'm already on my 3rd tube.


----------



## astronaut (May 9, 2009)

Baby Sparks, hands down!


----------



## jen77 (May 11, 2009)

Babysparks
Steppin Out
Utterly Posh
Bare Nessacity
Extra Amps


----------



## gildedangel (May 11, 2009)

My favorites are Love Alert, Smile, Goldyrocks, and Funtabulous!


----------



## barbieismetal (May 28, 2009)

Funtabulous , Rags to Riches and Baby Sparks


----------



## versace (May 30, 2009)

i own 8 dazzleglass 
and still like venus is my fav


----------



## chiara (May 30, 2009)

Rags to riches!


----------



## sherby2722 (Jun 15, 2009)

Like Venus


----------



## heygirlhey698 (Jun 15, 2009)

I only have one dazzleglass, and it's in Baby Sparks. I love it!


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Jun 15, 2009)

I love Goldyrocks. Its bootiful!


----------



## MzzRach (Jun 15, 2009)

Baby Sparks.


----------



## lilMAClady (Jun 15, 2009)

Date Night- Hands down!


----------



## Destiny007 (Jun 17, 2009)

Date Night and Moth to Flame...must get Miss Dynamite!


----------



## brassdancer (Jun 17, 2009)

Smile and Baby Sparks!!!!


----------



## :em (Sep 5, 2009)

*Dazzleglass!*

a lot of people seem to love it...


what's your favorite?


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 5, 2009)

*Re: Dazzleglass!*

There is already a thread on this topic
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f165/w...eglass-136466/


----------



## emmemma (Sep 6, 2009)

FUNTABULOUS all the way!! WooHoo!


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 6, 2009)

Baby Sparks & Sugarrimmed


----------



## twiztdlilangel (Sep 6, 2009)

FUNTABULOUS!!!! Its AMAZING!


----------



## Fieeh (Sep 7, 2009)

Baby Sparks and Moth To flame 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Can't get my Comet Blue or Goldyrocks to work for me :/


----------



## Nzsallyb (Sep 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fieeh* 

 
_Baby Sparks and Moth To flame 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*Can't get my Comet Blue* or Goldyrocks *to work for me* :/_

 
same as me!

at the moment the ones that i reach for is smile and funtabulous


----------



## bellaboomboom (Nov 25, 2009)

I just got Luscious Spark and it's so beautiful!   I never would have thought of picking it out on my own (looked like more of a tangerine color than the pink I usually wear), but I saw it swatched and then I went to try it.  I am so glad I did cause it's my new favorite.


----------



## sunnyisland (Dec 2, 2009)

I like Comet Blue, Via Veneto, Baby Sparks and Internationalist.


----------



## LexieLee (Dec 13, 2009)

Baby Sparks, Money Honey and Smile


----------



## gachapin_luv (Feb 4, 2010)

Oooo - that's hard to decide - too many that I like...but if I must, 

Moth to Flame
Bare Necessity
Kitty Kouture
Glamour O.D. 
Money Honey


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 4, 2010)

That's easy... Funtabulous! It's pink! It's glittery! What's not to love?


----------



## January (Feb 4, 2010)

Baby Sparks...


----------



## fintia (Feb 4, 2010)

I only own a few.. so I have to say Via Veneto.. it was LE so I bought too. I already finished my 1st tube so I'm taking it easy with the last one :-( I'm still looking at CCOS hoping to find it one day hehe


----------



## bama_belle (Feb 11, 2010)

i am madly in love with the first dazzleglass i ever bought: glamour o.d., but because i failed to buy a backup, glamour o.d. has been resigned to my "special-occassion-only" lipgloss


----------

